# First IT job, any advice appreciated.



## Jstrick9 (Dec 17, 2010)

In a couple of weeks I start my first IT job, my title is Network Admin/Support. 

I don't have extensive experience in the area, but I have a very good foundational set of skills, certifications, and experience. I beat a variety of people for this job, so thats apparently good enough. 

This particular company has 10 retail sites, plus an HQ. I am responsible for troubleshooting, maintaining, and advancing the companies LAN/WAN/PC's.

Naturally, Im a bit nervous. Im confident I will succeed, but Im trying to do all I can to prepare in advance. 

My questions -

1. What should I expect the first week of work?
2. What kind of questions should I be asking my trainer?
3. More specifically, what questions should I ask so that I can become most familiar with the network design?
4. Any tips or advise?

Thank you


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations! How much education do you have that enabled you to get the job? I'm close to finishing my AA in Technical support, got my A+, and am working on getting my MCTS: Windows 7 certification. Have applied many times to IT Help Desk jobs, no interviews. What made you stand out to get the interview? Sorry for stealing your thread, but I just would like to know.


----------



## yacoobsyifa06 (Nov 9, 2010)

just retrive all information about your company current network setting

: ip address
: username and of course password
: know the structure of your network
: get contact with your company previous network admin


----------



## deeztreezeez (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been working in the IT field for 4 years and have found that having good communication skills is absolutely essential. What I mean by that is ALWAYS keep your boss or whoever your doing something for informed on what is going on. If your fixing something for them keep them updated on how things are going and give a time limit.


----------

